# Recent coast shots



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

some pics over the last week or so

fresh west










little haven





































also update the layout of my site aswell now 

cheers

drew


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shots - next to last is my favourite. I don't like the soft water effect in the others (personal taste, not a criticism).


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

No 4 is superb

In fact there all superb but 4 stands out for me

thanks for posting Drew :thumb:

Jack


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic shots. I'd happily have the third to last one hanging up in my house!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys 

drew


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I love number 3. I love the Rocks on the floor.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

care to explain how you've got such good pictures? 

I'm off out in a bit to the coast so might give it a crack.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great stuff again Drewster.

I must admit it was Buckas' pics (from the good old days  ) that inspired me to get a DSLR (and of course that means a Canon! lol! )


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Great shots there, my missus is from Pembs so recognise the sites.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Superb pics there Drew. :thumb:

Keep seeing your work pop up every now and again and I'm always impressed. 

I need to get to the coast!!!!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Amazing shots, i am just getting interested in photography myself and have bought a canon 450d, would love to able to take shots like those you have posted.

Any info on how you achieved those results?? what camera, lens etc.

Thanks.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks everyone, much appreciated :thumb:



Shiny said:


> Great stuff again Drewster.
> 
> I must admit it was Buckas' pics (from the good old days  ) that inspired me to get a DSLR (and of course that means a Canon! lol! )


lol, cheers Shinester - ahh the good old days :thumb:



stupidmonkfish said:


> Amazing shots, i am just getting interested in photography myself and have bought a canon 450d, would love to able to take shots like those you have posted.
> 
> Any info on how you achieved those results?? what camera, lens etc.
> 
> Thanks.


thanks matey - camera's still my 30D, lens is 24-70mm f2.8L USM, stuck on a tripod with remote shutter release attached to minimise wobble. shooting mostly at f/22 to maximise depth of field and at suitable shutter speed. ISO is 100 and then have Neutral Density graduated filters attached to the lens via a wide angle adaptor and slot filter holder attached

I use Hitech filters using a lee holder+
wide angle adaptor ring in my lens size (luckily both are 77mm)

after reading loads on potn.net i decided on these ones, hitech filters are comparable to the lee filters as they are black and there's no grey colour cast like the cokin ones

chose 0.6 (2 stop) + 0.9 (3 stop) Hard ND Grads and 0.6 (2 stop) + 0.9 (3 stop) Soft ND Grads

hard grads you use when the transition between the sky and ground is a very straight line, soft grads you use when the transition between the sky and ground is a uneven, such as mountains etc

never knew anything about them til i started reading loads up on them a few weeks back:

few places to read up on i found useful

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224448

also great articles on here > http://www.nd-magazine.com/articles/

oh another tip i learnt is that the water reflection of a sky for instance is two stops (0.6 filter) darker than the exposure of the sky

any questions i'll try to answer them

cheers again all :thumb:

drew


----------

